#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Behringer pro mixer dx 1000

## Tom

Heeft iemand ervaring of andere dingen te melden over dit mengpaneel.

----------


## (m)IRON

Nu zijn we inmiddels al bijna een jaar verder en is ie nu bij Feedback € 225,-/f.495,83....

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

En helaas voor de geintreseerden....sinds vandaag Vrijdag 04-Jan &lt;&lt; UITVERKOCHT &gt;&gt; Enne ga ze maar niet lastig vallen bij Feedback... ze hadden er 200 voor die prijs enne ZE ZIJN OP en komen niet meer terug voor deze prijs!!!

helaas!!

Verder een uitstekende tafel hoor...................... Alleen beetje veel ruis bij open master faders!!



*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Niek...

Goed, gaat ie:

Ik gebruik nu ong. 1.5 jaar de Behringer DX 1000, die ik destijds voor fl. 1050,- gekocht heb. En ik heb er gemengde gevoelens bij. 

Allereerst:
Behringer is idd geen Dateq. Ik werk zowel met Behringer als Dateq, en moet zeggen dat Dateq gewoon goed is. Wanneer er dan ook geld is komt er een LPM 7.3. Echter: wanneer ik op mijn portemonnee moest letten vind ik de DX1000 toch een hele nette vervanger van een Apollo. Let wel: dit is mijn ervaring. Wellicht heb ik een ongelukkige DX1000, maar <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>djdabounce<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> draait er al minstens zo lang goed mee!

Ik ben enerzijds negatief over deze DX1000 omdat ie me nu al 2x keer in de steek heeft gelaten. Ene keer hield de master er voor aanvang van het feest mee op en hebben we de "zone-uitgang" moeten gebruiken. Deze deed het nog wel (gelukkig). Ik heb 'm weggebracht maar raar genoeg kon men bij de dealer niks vinden. Hij doet het nu nog steeds...Tweede keer is eigenlijk nu. Afgelopen maand kwamen we er achter dat de tulp-ingang van de cd-ingang van line 6 niet meer helemaal goed is. De rechter ingang is veel zachter dan de linker ingang. Dit moet nog nagekeken worden. 
Mijn andere negatieve punt aan de DX1000 zijn al die stomme frutsels erop. Deze dus:




> citaat:handige DJ-functies op, zoals low-cut, punch, cut crossfader en zo.



Wie kan mij vertellen welk goeds een punch, cut, boost en mute mij kan geven? Ik vind er werkelijk niks aan en het kan alleen maar kapot! Daarbij komt nog dat de boost en mute strak naast de master zitte. Het is dus niet voor het eerst dat per ongeluk alles in 1 keer harder of zachter gaat...

Anderzijds kan ik ook positief over deze mixer zijn. Voor de prijs is het een leuk ding en ik sleep hem al een lange tijd mee met onze drive-in show. In de tussen tijd haal ik hem meestal weer uit het meubel om zelf weer te gaan mixen...vertel me dus niet dat die niet tegen stoten kan! Ook de prijs is zoals gezegd gunstig voor de goede mogelijkheden die het biedt.

En wil je er 1 kopen: bel eens met huigens music in Hengelo (www.huigens.com), zij zijn bereid te onderhandelen voor alles! Dus scherpe prijzen!

Sorry voor de "preek"!

En ff zoeken doet wonderen, deze discussie hebben we al eerder gevoerd!

Greetz Niek

----------


## EP Woody

Zat net ff te neuzen op die site van Music Store Koln, en daar is ie nu in de aanbieding. Ze hebben er 500 voor  225. Voor de liefhebber.

Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## Prive_backup

dat is dus de zelfde prijs als bij feedback, dus heeft het nog niet echt veel zin om helemaal naar keulen te rijden

----------


## Prive_backup

de prijs verschillen tussen NL en D zijn de laatste tijd steeds meer aan het vervagen...maar goed

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zal wel door de euro komen he <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Showlight

DX 1000 is nu 255 euro (fl. 561.95)bij musicstore in duitsland!!!!

----------


## michiel

Als ik me niet vergis is ie er al voor  225,-, in Nederland nog wel.


Groeten, michiel

----------


## djdabounce

> citaat:
> pfffff die moffen.... is gwoon kut
> 
> Stay LOUD!!!
> http://www.virtualroadie.com



***** wat een zielig geval he. Zónder die 'moffen' zag de licht/geluids wereld er heel anders uit (Meyer Sound, MA, GAE, moet ik doorgaan?) dus denk ff na voor je iets zegt.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Hij staat nu bij Feedback voor 225 euro <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
(goedkoper heb ik hem nergens gezien)

Http://feedback.nl

Greetz,

Robert

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Als we zo doorgaan kost ie binnen een half jaar niks meer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## bertuss

die behringer kun je kopen voor 225 euro.......geen gezeik meer. gewoon goedkoop. nieuw. www.hnsound.de ik heb zelf de 500. en ben er heeel tevreden over. niks geen kraak, of ergernis. heeft menige zatlap getrotseert, en hij blijft het doen.
thnx.

bertuss

----------


## Roeltej

500 gulden bij feedback

Hebben em nu zelf ook, is leuk ding

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## johan L.

Ik heb die dx1000 ook liggen voor thuisgebruik en Hij is niet slecht, heb hem zoals ik met bijna alles doe ook even opengeschroeft en van binnen ziet het er ook vrij netjes uit.

Voor iemand met weinig geld is dit zeker een goede mixer, met veel extra's.

En voor al die zeurdozen, niet iedereen kan met een dateq beginnen.

dus als ik jou was zou ik hem gewoon kopen bij feedback (het goedkoopst)

Terug van weggeweest :-)

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Ik heb die dx1000 ook liggen voor thuisgebruik en Hij is niet slecht



Thuis gebruik en actief disco/drive-in gebruik verschilt nogal wat...

Greetz Niek

----------


## Frank

Zoekt en gij zult vinden zeggen ze.....maar ze zijn gewoon op.....0,0 Nada Nix meer......Wel een 2e hands LPM7.3 gekocht voor 300,-- (euro)

----------


## Niek...

waar <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## embie

Wij hebben de DX1000 gedurende 2 jaren, voor "huis en tuingebruik" gekocht.  Karnavalsstoeten (regen, schokken, bier confetti, ...) diende als low-budget verhuur.  HEb in 2 jaren tijd, geen enkel defect gehad!  We hebben nu Rodec (180's MK III, 1,5j en ja hoor: de gains knoppen kunnen al vervangen worden !   Ik beweer dus niet dat Rodec slechter is  dan Behringer, integendeel, maar je kunt altijd tegenslag hebben.   Conclusie: Prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding is Behringer DX 1000 de BESTE KEUZE ! (en hij koste hier 450 €)

----------


## djdabounce

Niet als je dat ding vergelijkt met een LPM 7.3 voor 300€

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## Frank

Was een inruiltje bij Feedback 300,-- en geen cent meer

----------


## Mr Dj

nou,
ik heb ook een dx 1000 en heb er nog nooooit problemen mee gehad. mijn baas heeft er ook 2 en 1 daarvan heeft nogal wat bier gedronken door de jaren door en doet het nog perfect.
Echt een supermerk is behringer niet..dat weet ik, maar over de prijs/kwaliteit valt niets te zeggen..die is ( vind ik ) heel goed

----------


## P-JAY

In de behringer dx1000 zitten dezelfde faders als in de dateq duz daar zal t wel goed mee zitten zijn namelijk van pioneer! Mzzls P-JAY

----------


## Mr Dj

en hoe weet jij dat, bron ???

----------


## Jeroen

Dan heeft P-Jay het wel over low-budget Dateq?

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## Triple S

Mmmmmm.. Ik dacht ooit ergens gelezen te hebben dat er Panasonic-faders in die DX1000's zaten.

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## P-JAY

Ik had ook gelezen dat er panasonic faders in zaten maar bij feedback zeiden ze me wat anders....

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Panasonic, welke niet onderdoen voor ALPS.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Fridge

> citaat:
> In de behringer dx1000 zitten dezelfde faders als in de dateq duz daar zal t wel goed mee zitten zijn namelijk van pioneer! Mzzls P-JAY



Pioneer maakt faders? dat ehh.... komt me niet erg bekend voor eigelijk.
(panasonic faders in de dx1000 daarentegen wel.)

----------


## Triple S

En bij feedback zeggen ze wel eens meer wat....  :Smile: .

Een EV Eliminator-setje adviseren als je om een medium-trow set komt bijvoorbeeld <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## rieuwert

Die dx1000 is leuk, maar naar een jaar beetje intensief gebruik OP, spreek uit ervaring <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Die dx1000 is leuk, maar naar een jaar beetje intensief gebruik OP, spreek uit ervaring <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>



ben ik het niet mee eens, mijn baas heeft in 2 drive-inns de dx 1000 zitten en verhuurd die bijna elke week. de ene heeft hij nou pas bijna een jaar en de andere heeft hij al van toen de 1e serie gemaakt werd, van 98 ofzo dus (weet ik niet zeker). die oudste heb ik een paar keer schoon gemaakt en verder hebben we er nooit problemen mee.

ps: ikzelf heb er ook een heb er absoluut geen problemen mee.

----------


## rieuwert

Dat is dan een compleet andere ervaring, maar wat ik met intensief gebruik bedoel is iedere dag, heb er toen is een weggehangen in een plaatselijke dancing; iedere dag open, is ie echt op na een jaar, staat nu al 2,5 jaar een dateq, tot nu toe 1 fader vervangen.
Dit even ter info

----------


## Mr Dj

effe een nieuwtje, die bij mij thuis word ook elke dag gebruikt. zeker elke dag wel effe een uurtje mijn mix op pijl houden

----------


## rieuwert

Dat is toch compleet iets ander als iedere avond vana 22:00 tot 3:00, of ben ik nou gek?

Ook zal de manier waarop jij er dat uurtje mee omgaat heel anders zijn.

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Dat is toch compleet iets ander als iedere avond vana 22:00 tot 3:00, of ben ik nou gek?
> 
> Ook zal de manier waarop jij er dat uurtje mee omgaat heel anders zijn.



nee daar heb je gelijk in

----------


## jack

We zijn hier twee mengtafels aan het vergelijken waarbij de een ong. vijf keer zo duur is als de ander.mag de dateq een beetje beter zijn!!!!!
als je geld heb koop je een dateq 
ben je arm (en slim) koop je een berhinger.
prijs/kwaliteit = super

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> 
> prijs/kwaliteit = super



HELEMAAL MEE EENS

----------


## EP Woody

Wat ik eigenlijk nog een beetje gemist heb in de hele discussie. Hoe is de DX1000 opgebouwd, Modulair, dus zijn de potjes, en faders makkelijk te vervangen als dat nodig is.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## Triple S

Bij mixers in die prijsklasse vervang je toch gewoon de hele mixer?
 :Smile: 

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## Niek...

Voor alle duidelijkheid: de DX1000 is niet modulair opgebouwd. 1 Kapotte fader en je krijgt dus een bult werk...En nee: vele drive-in-shows vervangen dan niet ineens die mixer voor een geheel nieuwe.

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Gewoon ieder jaar vervangen....

Ieder jaar een nieuwe tafel....

Altijd in orde....


*Showtechniek*

----------


## Niek...

Dus dat is jouw manier van winstonderdrukking? Ik vond het ronduit belachelijk om elk jaar opnieuw te investeren in dure tafels!

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## jack

> citaat: 1 Kapotte fader en je krijgt dus een bult werk...



?????????????????? een fader vervangen bij een dx 1000 doe je in 5 min. Je hoeft nog niet eens te solderen!!!!!!!!!!!!

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Dus dat is jouw manier van winstonderdrukking? Ik vond het ronduit belachelijk om elk jaar opnieuw te investeren in dure tafels!
> 
> --&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--



Dure tafels??

Wat zou jij betalen voor een goede DX1000 van een jaar oud.!?


*Showtechniek*

----------


## Niek...

En zojuist ging je nog voor *nieuwe* tafels. Wat ik dus zou geven voor een nieuwe DX1000? Zo'n 300 à 350 euro, maximum!

*G*reetz *N*iek

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

haha, die Oude DX 1000's verkoop ik als ik wil voor 250 euro p/s.
Dus wat kosten ze me dan denk je?
En dan heb ik ieder jaar overal een nieuwe tafel in zitten.

Moet mischien even iets toelichten..

Ik ben geen DIXO drive-in Show bedrijfje.
Ik verhuur die bende alleen maar.

*Showtechniek*

----------


## cobi

Hoi,

Niet doen, Behringer heeft er geinig spul tussen zitten, maar voor mixertjes kun je beter naar A&H of zo.

Waar ik me helemaal gek mee lach zijn die oude 200B tafeltjes van Soundcraft. Klinken aardig en zijn oerdegelijk en het model is inmiddels 15 jaar oud dus voor een paar centen moet je toch zo'n ding ergens kunnen kopen.

Haje,
Cobi.

----------


## splash

Als jij 1400 gulden voor dat ding hebt betaald ben je behoorlijk opgelicht: op www.dirkwitte.nl staat hij te koop voor 275,- (nieuw natuurlijk)

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Als jij 1400 gulden voor dat ding hebt betaald ben je behoorlijk opgelicht: op www.dirkwitte.nl staat hij te koop voor 275,- (nieuw natuurlijk)



1400 kostte ze 1 tot 2 jaar geleden OVERAL in NL dus valt dat wel mee
maargoed, ze zijn nu ineens veeeel goedkoper, ik heb de mijne voor 450,- GULDEN nieuw

----------


## WoCo

Nu hoor ik jullie praten alsof Dateq heilig is en Behringer niets voorsteld. Ik kan je vertellen dat mijn Dateq LPM 7.2 (kosten 3000 gulden) na 5 jaar zo gaar was als een malse biefstuk. Ik heb ook even overwogen om deze te laten reviseren. Maar ik wil niet denken aan de kosten, want het beestje valt van ellende uiteen.

Ik denk dat je met zo'n Behringer niet zo makkelijk een bult kunt vallen. Als de geluidskwaliteit goed is, mag ie van mij na 3 jaar stuk gaan. Dan is hij nog zijn geld waard geweest.

----------


## DJ.T

Heej WoCo, welkom op het forum.
kijk voortaan even naar de datum van de laatste post, en vooral even nadenken of je reactie nou echt wel zo nuttig is, topic is 2 jaar geleden voor het laatst in gereageerd.
Niet echt veel nut om hem nu omhoog te kicken dan he aangezien je reactie, probeer je reactie ook iets meer op te bouwen.

----------


## MC Party

Mijn ervaring met de dx1000 ;

Ik heb het probleem dat het linker kanaal veel zachter uitstuurt dan het rechterkanaal.[B)]

Ik heb vernomen dat meer mensen hier last van hadden. 
Het probleem moet wel redelijk simpel te verhelpen zijn door er een nieuwe fader in te zetten, dit werd al aangegeven op een ander forum. 
Ik zal z.s.m enkele foto's posten.

Verder nooit problemen gehad, wanneer dit probleem een beetje makkelijk te repareren is ben ik dan ook een zeer tevreden dx 1000 gebruiker.[^][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][^]

MC

----------


## jack

Mijn eerste DX 1000 heeft hier nu ook last van.(Na 4 jaar)
Heb twee jaar geleden al een spare gekocht voor als ik problemen zou krijgen.
Als deze weer 4 jaar meegaat lach ik me krom :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

